

Donating my last 2011 paycheck of my third job. What should I donate to? - niels_olson

I made $630 in November for editing translations of Japanese articles being submitted to English-language medical journals. ThinkScience didn't have any other articles for me in December. So that was my last paycheck of 2011. I'm donating it all. Humble Bundle, EFF, FSF, and Wikimedia are already covered. What else?
======
Ind007
<http://www.globalgiving.org/>

------
aheilbut
How about Medecins Sans Frontieres?

------
keeptrying
Ffe.org

------
55555abc
You are dumb

